# Flour



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

In my ongoing attempt to learn how to use the kitchen I traced several of my baking diasters to using the wrong kind of flour.

I had no idea there are so many different kinds, all for different uses. There is no one flour for all uses.

This link was very helpful to determine which flour to use with which project.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Bread/FlourTypes.htm

So now I have 4 different types of flour to keep track of, and in which recipe to use them. Who'd a thunk cooking was so complex?

Rick


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Working 2 jobs I don't bake as much as I used to when my daughter was little. But, when I did, I kept at least 4 flours on hand. I usually kept Gold Medal whole wheat and a bag of non bleached, and Swans cake flour, and a self rising for quick biscuits. It was fun trying new breads and cakes. I still am baking some on weekends. My blueberries should be ripening soon for muffins so that will activate me.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of the best flour I ever used to cook fish was some rice flour brought to a fish fry at the old Oval Office pub by The Duke. His son or son in law was a vendor out of New Orleans. If you get a chance try it for a fish fry and you won't be disappointed.


----------

